# Tips for a n00bie autox-er?



## jcatral14 (Aug 4, 2003)

Elwood said:


> I'm not saying whether I'm going or not, just that I am packing 4 wheels, jack, and tool box into the back on Saturday night. :eeps:


Ahh, cool, we'll finally meet up. Don't move any heavy furnitures today or tomorrow... :rofl:
Hope the leg's better.


----------



## jcatral14 (Aug 4, 2003)

Bought my roast beef samwich for lunch, water's in the fridge, helmet's next to my keys, got the money for reg, looks like I'm good to go :thumbup: 
I even tweaked my TP. 40 all around :eeps:


----------

